# Bucks sign Ollie



## ed (Jul 15, 2002)

Click here to read the terms


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Kevin Ollie thinks he's going to average 10 assists a game behind Cassel....:laugh:


----------



## reggiemiller43 (Jul 11, 2002)

being a pacer fan i liked ollie, but the guy is not going to average 10 assists. Hell be lucky to get 10 minutes behind sammy!


----------

